

Buy a brand new Commodore 64 with bluray and more - aresant
http://www.commodoreusa.net/CUSA_C64.aspx

======
yuhong
"Buy a brand new PC in a Commodore 64 case with bluray and more"

FTFY.

~~~
dwc
Indeed.

"A Keyboard Better Than the Original" but they messed up the Control key.
_Sigh._

